# Pet painitngs/drawing contest - watercolor entry



## ritiks

Hi everyone!
Have you ever won anything in this kind of contest? I'm not  but I would love to try this time. I'm participating in a contest about pet portraits/paintings/drawings! 
I would really appreciate every vote :angel: You can vote at this following link http://bit.ly/1qaq9wQ and no registration needed! So it would take less than a minute of your time! 
At the painting you can see beautiful Kala. It's one of my first and favorite paintings. I started to do some watercolors a year and a half ago. I did a really hard job to get some progress. If I would be in top 5, i would win a nice set of painting supplies. It will give me a bog motivation for future. Thank you in advance for every vote
Also, if you are interested to see my other paintings - you are welcome to ask!


----------



## just

Great first post :surprise:


----------



## ritiks

just said:


> Great first post :surprise:


I see some sarcasm in your words.. 
After a year and a half of painting I just realized that I've never visited any art forums, and the contest just leaded me to it. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## just

You are perceptive. I think that it is brazen for someone to ask for what you did in the first post. Welcome to the forum. Great painting. Cute dog.


----------



## ritiks

just said:


> You are perceptive. I think that it is brazen for someone to ask for what you did in the first post. Welcome to the forum. Great painting. Cute dog.


It's your opinion, but I don't see any brazen at all. If you don't like the painting - just don't vote.I don't force anyone to do that. And also i explained why it's really important for me as a beginner artist. So I don't why I deserve such a negative comment.

Hope you think that the painting is really great and it's not the sarcasm again.

Be friendlier..


----------



## SuddenLife

I think he just means that simply using the community to ask for votes, instead of taking the time to introduce yourself first, is a tad odd/impolite, and if I'm really honest I have to agree. It also made me rather cautious, because a first post immediately containing a bit.ly link is generally reason enough for me not to trust it. 
Reasoning aside though, nice painting.


----------



## just

SuddenLife said:


> I think he just means that simply using the community to ask for votes, instead of taking the time to introduce yourself first, is a tad odd/impolite, and if I'm really honest I have to agree. It also made me rather cautious, because a first post immediately containing a bit.ly link is generally reason enough for me not to trust it.
> Reasoning aside though, nice painting.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## ritiks

SuddenLife said:


> I think he just means that simply using the community to ask for votes, instead of taking the time to introduce yourself first, is a tad odd/impolite, and if I'm really honest I have to agree. It also made me rather cautious, because a first post immediately containing a bit.ly link is generally reason enough for me not to trust it.
> Reasoning aside though, nice painting.


I was thinking I said a little bit about myself and it would be enough just saying that I'm a beginning watercolor artist that just started to do some art a year and a half ago. I've never been in art field a lot, I finished a technical university and I've never thought that I could barely draw or paint. So I've been doing a lot of work trying to improve myself in art.
Also I've never been in an art forum user, so I don't have any idea how I should introduce myself. 
bit.ly link it's just a shorter link. The website where the contests is gives me only this bit.ly link. I agree that it looks suspicious. 

If everyone thinks that it was very rude and impolite I can just delete this post. :unhappy:


----------



## SuddenLife

ritiks said:


> I was thinking I said a little bit about myself and it would be enough just saying that I'm a beginning watercolor artist that just started to do some art a year and a half ago. I've never been in art field a lot, I finished a technical university and I've never thought that I could barely draw or paint. So I've been doing a lot of work trying to improve myself in art.
> Also I've never been in an art forum user, so I don't have any idea how I should introduce myself.
> bit.ly link it's just a shorter link. The website where the contests is gives me only this bit.ly link. I agree that it looks suspicious.
> 
> If everyone thinks that it was very rude and impolite I can just delete this post. :unhappy:


I understand. Trust me, I don't think badly of you or anything. I just don't think you went about it in the best way. Forums just kind of tend to have their own etiquette and if you're unfamiliar with that it can be confusing.
There's no need to delete your post. If you'd still like to join us, I'd just suggest opening a thread here: http://www.artistforum.com/introductions/ 

Yeah, bit.ly tends to make people hesitant, sometimes for good reason, sometimes not. But really; just allowing us to get to know you a bit better already helps. If you want to, of course. Don't want to force anything on you.


----------



## Liz

Nice painting but I'm wary of clicking redirection links since they have been known to point to malware sites. If you posted the actual link maybe I'd have a look.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome to the forum! 

I am sure it is without intent but you did enter as a spam-ish sort. So please don't take our leary-ness to heart. As you become familiar with forums of any kind you will recognize such triggers also.

Love the painting! Your hard work shows! Good luck with the contest!


----------

